# Doctor Who.



## Automata heart (Oct 21, 2009)

Doctor Who. do you like it? don't you like it? 
tell me all about what YOU think about the huge fandom that is Doctor Who.
I'm truly interested.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 21, 2009)

Wrong forum plus it already exists.


----------

